# Which Worldmark Oregon or Washington Resort



## tlsbooks (May 30, 2014)

I've looked through the reviews and some of the resorts don't have any for the last few years so....
if you were choosing one of the Worldmark beachy resorts in either Washington or Oregon to stay at in July...which would be your choice and what do you especially like?  Close to the water is a huge plus.  

Thank you!!!


----------



## uscav8r (May 31, 2014)

tlsbooks said:


> I've looked through the reviews and some of the resorts don't have any for the last few years so....
> if you were choosing one of the Worldmark beachy resorts in either Washington or Oregon to stay at in July...which would be your choice and what do you especially like?  Close to the water is a huge plus.
> 
> Thank you!!!



With a few exceptions, the coastal resorts are right on the waterfront so the real question is, do you want beach, rocky cliffs, and/or possible whale sightings _for your_ "ideal" resort stay? That should help focus any responses. WMOwners.com is a good place to ask this question as well.

I hope you are talking about July 2015 and beyond as these resorts book up early.


----------



## sue1947 (May 31, 2014)

Are you a Worldmark Owner?  Or are you hoping to exchange in or hoping to use the Club Pass?  All of the coastal resorts book up at 13 months out for July.  You will be very lucky to find any days available via Club Pass.  You might find an exchange week if you are very lucky.  

Sue


----------



## tlsbooks (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes...Worldmark owner
Yes...know about the 13 month.  
Yes..2015 and beyond.  

I guess info I am looking for is about the resorts themselves..whether or not the rooms have been renovated lately, up-to-date or out-dates facilities, next to a railroad track, etc.


----------



## Steve (Jun 1, 2014)

These are my favorite WorldMark resorts on the coast of Oregon and Washington:

1)  WorldMark at Depoe Bay

This resort has major positives and potentially, depending on what you like, negatives.  The setting is pretty stunning with the resort sitting right on the rocks above the ocean.  The units are directly oceanfront.  However, the resort is built on a cliff and there is *no beach access* at the resort.  The pools and common areas are nicer than average for WorldMark (although not spectacular by any means).  You can walk to shops and restaurants in the little town of Depoe Bay.  

***Note: I personally would avoid the two bedroom units as I dislike the floor plan.  It is odd with the master bedroom having no outside window.  Instead, there are interior windows from the master bedroom into the living room.  If you want a two bedroom, then I would suggest my other favorite resort on the Oregon Coast instead:

2)  WorldMark at Gleneden

This resort is only a few miles north of Depoe Bay.  Unlike WorldMark at Depoe Bay which is on the main highway 101, WorldMark at Gleneden is in a very quiet area off a side loop road.  It has beach access, albeit via a rather steep trail down the cliff.  This resort has both a front building and a back building.  The views are best from the front building which is built in the shape of a U with the opening to the ocean and the pool in the middle.  The grounds here are larger and nicer than Depoe Bay, but the views aren't quite as good and the resort is a bit lower quality.  

3)  WorldMark at Long Beach

This resort in southwest Washington is one of the newer resorts built by WorldMark.  It has presidential units which are much nicer than anything at Depoe Bay or Gleneden.  The coast line is flatter here, and the beach is much wider, than at the Oregon resorts.  The resort is directly oceanfront, although it is set back a ways from the water.  The walk from the units to the ocean is flat.  Long Beach lacks some of the wild and rugged flavor of the Oregon coast, but it is a nice beach town and is a solid choice.

I hope this information is helpful. 

Steve


----------



## LisaH (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm partial to Depoe Bay. The setting is simply stunning. When we sat in the living room, it felt like we were on a boat. It's that close to the water.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 1, 2014)

Each resort is nice and which is best really depends on your personal preferences.   They are all good.  

Go to http://www.wmowners.com/worldmark/resorts/list/WM for reviews and pictures of the various resorts.  Ignore the ratings; somehow they all got reset to 1 instead of 5.  The reviews and the pictures are very helpful even if old.  The only change is new furniture in most and the Surfside one has been substantially updated a couple of years ago.  

This same question gets asked alot so check out these various threads in the Worldmark Resort section of the forum:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=40140
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=38561
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=37924
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=37023
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=35275
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=35747

Sue


----------



## LLW (Jun 1, 2014)

tlsbooks said:


> Yes...Worldmark owner
> Yes...know about the 13 month.
> Yes..2015 and beyond.
> 
> I guess info I am looking for is about the resorts themselves..whether or not the rooms have been renovated lately, up-to-date or out-dates facilities, next to a railroad track, etc.



In addition to the links provided by Sue, if read up on the WMOwners Resorts forum
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=23

you will find more resorts info. 

I assume you already know how to access the  resort info on the Club web site: Resort Gallery, Vacation Forum..................


----------



## LLW (Jun 1, 2014)

P.S. You may also ask on WMO about specific resorts and details.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 1, 2014)

Steve said:


> 1)  WorldMark at Depoe Bay
> 
> ***Note: I personally would avoid the two bedroom units as I dislike the floor plan.  It is odd with the master bedroom having no outside window.  Instead, there are interior windows from the master bedroom into the living room.



I agree on the weird layout.  We've only been there once and had a two bedroom.  We left the bedroom door open and the patio door cracked open for outside air.  There were only the two of us in the unit so it worked ok.  It might be a problem if there were others along in the unit.


----------



## tlsbooks (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you...very helpful information.  Yes, I agree a master bedroom will no outside window would be odd...so that's great to know since we would be getting a 2 bedroom.  

Thanks all!


----------



## LisaH (Jun 2, 2014)

I have only stayed in a 3BR unit so I would not know about the weird 2BR Configuration. There are two different phases at Depoe Bay so I wonder if the odd 2BRs are in both phases?


----------



## melschey (Jun 2, 2014)

LisaH said:


> I have only stayed in a 3BR unit so I would not know about the weird 2BR Configuration. There are two different phases at Depoe Bay so I wonder if the odd 2BRs are in both phases?



They are are in both Phases.
I would not stay in a two bedroom unit if I had more than 4 people with me. When people sleep in the living room you have to shut your bedroon door and it get very stuffy. We love the thre bedroom units at Depor bay though and they all have a good view.

We also love Gleneden if you book early enough to get one of the front units.


----------



## lawduck (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't believe no one has said Seaside yet. Now, maybe I am partial to Seaside since I own a vacation house there, but the resort is close to water and right in the middle of the action (lots of restaurants and shops within a stone throw).  It is not, however, a get away from it all and relax resort.  Although the view can be quite nice if you score a view room, it is not as breathtaking as the resorts further south.


----------



## Steve (Jun 4, 2014)

lawduck said:


> I can't believe no one has said Seaside yet. Now, maybe I am partial to Seaside since I own a vacation house there, but the resort is close to water and right in the middle of the action (lots of restaurants and shops within a stone throw).  It is not, however, a get away from it all and relax resort.  Although the view can be quite nice if you score a view room, it is not as breathtaking as the resorts further south.



WorldMark at Seaside is a big high rise building.  It is not what I go to the Oregon coast for.  It seems rather out of place to me.  I have not stayed there, but I did check it out, and I was not impressed.

Steve


----------



## Amy (Jun 5, 2014)

lawduck said:


> I can't believe no one has said Seaside yet. Now, maybe I am partial to Seaside since I own a vacation house there, but the resort is close to water and right in the middle of the action (lots of restaurants and shops within a stone throw).  It is not, however, a get away from it all and relax resort.  Although the view can be quite nice if you score a view room, it is not as breathtaking as the resorts further south.



My family loves the WM Seaside because it is in the middle of all the beach action; you can stroll to restaurants/shops/entertainment (though more along the lines of arcades/bumper car places, taffy and ice cream shops, touristy souvenir stores, etc.).  It has a beachfront (separated by a walkway) outdoor pool area and a great game room as well.  This is a terrific location for folks looking for a busier touristy sandy beach scene and folks with kids.  Easy day trips include Cannon Beach, Ft. Stevens State Park, and Astoria.  But as one of my former co-workers put it -- she's more of the "latte and linen crowd", and she thinks Seaside is not for her.  

Depoe Bay is gorgeous, and it is perfect for a quieter type of vacation.  That beautiful rocky scenery right outside the window is amazing.  And you are an easy drive to a terrific aquarium (the Newport aquarium) and many whale watching spots.  But there is no sandy beach access; and you have to drive everywhere.  For kids, the game room is cramped and smelly because it is located adjacent to the indoor pool; a heavy chlorine smell permeated that building the two times we stayed there.  

We haven't visited WM Gleneden or Long Beach (WA) yet; they are on our list.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2014)

I like all of the WM's on the WA and ORE Coasts. Our family favorites would be .......
1. Seaside Oregon

This resort is on the beach in the middle of everything that makes Seaside fun. The location is a short drive to some great golf and fishing. This is one of the resorts that Im content to walk everywhere. Some rooms are better than others as far as a view goes. I like an upper story room on the south side of the building.

2. Discovery Bay WA

This resort is not on the Pacific Ocean but on Discovery Bay off the Salish Sea in northern WA. This resort has a small boat marina with launch. The crabbing is excellent here. No beach but a dock that is available to sit on. The resort is built right on the shoreline so the bottom row of townhouses is very close to the water. These 2 bedroom units actually sleep 8 as they have a third story. 

3. Ocean Shore WA

The resort is a good walk across the dunes to the ocean but you can drive on the beach north of the resort. There is the Quinault Resort & Casino on the north end of the beach. This is a popular beach for car and motorcycle shows. The room are fine.

 4. WM Surfside , Ocean Park Wa

I like this resort because of the location to everything on Long Beach. This resort has been refurbed. The upper floors have an ocean view. The ability to drive on the beach makes it easy to haul stuff down to the beach for a beach bonfire. There is a small golf course that shares the parking lot with this resort.

5. Depoe Bay and Glen Eden
Both are nice resorts but I get bored in this area of Oregon. Depoe Bay does have a marina with charter fishing that just about a half mile away from the resort. Glen Eden is in the middle of nothing, imo.

6. WM Newport.. I haven't stayed here but have visited the resort and thought that the beach access was harder than at most places and that the resort is built on the wrong side of the bay. 

Bill


----------

